# another from michigan



## willie

just started last year,had some great trips.can't wait for summer:icon_smile_bbq:still trying to post avatar pic.


----------



## l2l

Welcome to the baord Willie :10220:

Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## mailfire99

Welcome Willie! Glad to have you here. What kind of problems are you having with the avatar, I will help you out.


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the site Willie. What kind of camping do you generally do? You have a camper, or tent?


----------



## mikey

Hi Willie. Great site and forum, lot of helpful friendly advice here


----------



## haroldj

Hi willie, welcome!!!


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the site Willie.


----------



## roadhouse

Hi Willie, where abouts in Michigan are ya?

Welcome aboard:10220:


----------



## glfortner

Welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## willie

*sorry*

for the late repley.but thanks for the welcome.we have a truck camper,and love it more room would be nice but the superduty handles nice with it and we don't spend much time inside.picture seem's to be to big. i'll get it,THANKS ALL:10220:


----------



## ctfortner

See below for help on picture size.

Otherwise, if you wanted to post them, you could email them to me and I will resize them for you. Send me a PM if you wan to do that, would love to see the pics.




mailfire99 said:


> Microsoft has a wonderful tool to cure this problem. Its called Image Resizer. Once installed, you can simply right click on any image and it will resize it for you, greatly reducing the photo kb/mb size, and keeping a good quality for posting. Thats what I always use, to reduce my 2-3 MB photos down to KB for posting, emailing, etc..
> 
> You can also highlight multiple photos, right click and resize them all at one time. It keeps your original image, and creates you new images called xxxxx.jpg_resized


----------



## willie

*thanks ctfortner*

if i can't post:comfort_: i'll send to you


----------



## ctfortner

Sounds good willie, just let me know. Will be glad to help you get them posted.


----------



## grace

*Hello Willie!*

I just wanted to welcome you and your family to the site.:welcome: You picked a wonderful place with people from everywhere. We have some from Alabama, Tennessee, Pennsylvania, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Virginia, Canada, and most definitely Michigan. If you want too do the avatar, click on your User CP, then click "Edit Avatar", and then go to the middle of the page and click the "Browse". It lets you upload a picture from your computer. Then click "Save Changes". I hope this helps. :10220:


----------



## willie

*thanks GRACE*

you should write a book "avatars for dummys" took me 30 seconds to post avatar:shocked: thanks again.BTW i'm in ALGONAC,MICHIGAN.this is my wife at lake vanetten.


----------



## cassiem

Thats great, glad you got it working willie.


----------



## grace

It's a very nice avatar, and so glad to be of some help. I'm probably more excited than you. I looked up your city in Michigan, because I wanted to know where it was. I was raised about 4 hours north of Minneapolis, MN. We were close to Lake Superior. You guys are very close. I found a website with your city on it. Here it is:

Algonac Harbour Club Full Service Marina Algonac MI (810) 794-4448 - History


----------



## cricket2

Howdy willie! welcome to the site


----------



## willie

grace: thanks again for the help BTW i used to live on that canel in the lower left of the second picture.lots of good times on the water:thumbup1:


----------



## grace

What a nice place to so close to the water! We had a house by a lake for a while. It was called Lake Harrison. We had trees surrounding the lake and our road it was about almost 1 mile long. In the winter, it took forever to walk to the bus.:10220:


----------



## gordito314

*willie*

big town of algonac... Im from Imlay City... welcome.. maybe I will see you out camping ! I will be in lakeport s.p. for the sailboat races.


----------

